# doodling



## H.Brown (Oct 6, 2017)

So we got a new drawing tablet this week and I had to have a little play so here are two versions of the same picture that I drew what do you think about them? what do you like or dislike?


----------



## Smiler Entertainment (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm a bit of an artist myself. I got an Wacom Intuos art tab for my PC on my birthday. It's hard to use, probably because I'm so used to drawing with pencil and paper.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 6, 2017)

We got a Huion newest model I think it's massive but great, so easy to use. i stopped drawing years ago and began writing instead, every now and again I get the urge like this, however I am a much better writer than artist lol.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 6, 2017)

I like both, each has it's own character... the top I think more feminine plus I see a face of a child 8-10 yrs
red eye, blue eye, lips , chin, could be hair or a turbin of sorts.... kind of like lookimg at a cloud ... the second one while
blurrier, the colors are bolder...Also, at a quick glance they remind me of the shape of Supermans logo...


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 7, 2017)

TuesdayEve said:


> I like both, each has it's own character... the top I think more feminine plus I see a face of a child 8-10 yrs
> red eye, blue eye, lips , chin, could be hair or a turbin of sorts.... kind of like lookimg at a cloud ... the second one while
> blurrier, the colors are bolder...Also, at a quick glance they remind me of the shape of Supermans logo...



Thank you for your kind words, they were meant to be sun rise or sun set over the sea.


----------



## escorial (Oct 7, 2017)

A doodle is what it is an summit that I reckon is a moment when the mind loses itself in a controlled sub con way that is always so creative..so cool


----------



## escorial (Oct 7, 2017)

Sun on the water...fluid with static areas


----------



## PiP (Oct 7, 2017)

I prefer the first picture as it's sharper. The second picture gives the impression I am looking at the sunset through a mirage.


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 8, 2017)

The first picture was after 2 sessions on it, as I say I am not an artist but thank you for all your responses, maybe I will keep going with it and see how it goes. Going to see if I can get back to drawing like I used to, might scan and upload some of my old drawings.


----------



## escorial (Oct 14, 2017)

look forward to viewing them


----------

